# question on 1997 nissan maxima



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

i just bought a 1997 nissan maxima gxe, about 98k miles. a friend said it needs to change the timing belt. but i also heard that nissan is using timing chain, no need to change. am i right? do i need to pay garage to check if my timing belt needs to be changed? thanks a lot.


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

You are right.

The VQ30DE engine uses a dual stage timing chain. It lasts the life of the engine and probably then some.

Unless you hear any irregular noises, no maintenance is required.


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks a lot! 



Bonka said:


> You are right.
> 
> 
> The VQ30DE engine uses a dual stage timing chain. It lasts the life of the engine and probably then some.
> ...


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

just make sure you dont hear a sound like a metal chain rubbing against metal whenever you accelerate cuz thats what i have. the timing chains gotta tensioner right? so if it does i gotta get it tightened.


----------

